# need info about migration



## vikaaskhan

hey guys im student of smc...3rd year...i wana transfer in any med college ov lahore...kindly tell me procedure?


----------



## talib

how's shifa medical though?
sorry it's off topic!


----------



## shagufta

what merit in punjab for kpk student n how many seat in punjab medical for mbbs?

- - - Updated - - -

can migration possible from peshawer to lahore n islamabad goverment college ?bcz my domicile is kpk plz help


----------



## proudayubian

Shugufta i also wanted same but didnt had punjab domicile inspite of residing there for 12 years and having all my educatio from there,Unfortunately kpk and punjab seem to be separate countries ..only one seat is given in nishter medical college against admission in khyber medical college..and for migration from one province to another province ..ots VERY VERY TOUGH..mark my words.Firstly i have to see any vacant seat in the college want to migrate ,then u have to write to secretary health about ur issue..then he will right to punjab s.health and then u will be allotted seat and in some cases u can do reciprocal like anyone wants to migrate to ur college of choice and you want to go their college..ALL THIS WILL HAPPEN WHEN U R LUCKY ENOUGH AND AFTER GIVING EXAMS OF 3RD YEAR MBBS ..RIGHT LONG WAY TO GO..I THINK HAAHAHAHAHA plus hell of rishwat and money like 1lack is mentioned fee and it can go to 2-3 lack as u know its PAKISTAN  Stay blessed.

Proud Ayubian.


----------



## aaa123

I think u can get admission in lahore medical universities on the basis of ur gpa marks..the higher marks u have the more chances u have to get admission there..


----------



## aaa123

vikaaskhan said:


> hey guys im student of smc...3rd year...i wana transfer in any med college ov lahore...kindly tell me procedure?



Though how is sindh medical college. .like study n environment wise. .


----------

